# how to install run



## glamour21 (Sep 25, 2014)

i don't know how to do install games. can help me?:smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Insert the game disc into the computer and wait a few seconds. It should autoplay and go straight into the installation.

If autoplay is disabled, open Windows Explorer and go to the disc's location. There will be a file called something like Install or Setup. Double-click the file to start installing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you trying to install the game via CD or say a launcher like Steam?


----------



## glamour21 (Sep 25, 2014)

*how to run games*

i don't know how i do that.. because i need play games..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: how to run games*

Hi,

Could you please provide us with more details?

What game are you trying to run? Are you trying to install it?

Are you using Steam to play your games?


----------

